# Looking for a breeder near Princeton, NJ



## lsupwns

Hello!

I am interested in finding a reputable breeder near me. I have done a lot of research, and most of the highly recommended breeders have no puppies available for quite some time. 

I ran into a breeder on AKC named William Payne in Shamong, NJ. Any actual reviews on him? I know the horror story of Donna Roberts in Shamong, so I am hoping they are in no way related but will cross check the address tomorrow. 

Please help me as I try to find our new family member. Keep in mind that I am willing to travel 1:30-2:00 hours but not much more since I like to see the facilities first so I will most likely take several trips.

Best.


----------



## krandall

I am not in your area, so can't help you with that part. But I WILL tell you that most people who are serious about getting a puppy from a reputable breeder nee to be willing to either travel further, or get on a waiting list for a future litter. If you happen to find an excellent breeder nearby that ALSO has pups available in the head future, it's more luck than planning.

I am in MA, and my breeder is in NC. I was very lucky that I got bumped to the top of the waiting list, because everyone else wanted girls, and they happened to have a litter of 5 boys. (I didn't care) but otherwise, people often wait on a waiting list for a long time for a puppy from my breeder. That's not AT ALL uncommon for the better breeders. 

I did a lot of work sorting through breeder ahead of time, and mine came highly recommended from a number of sources. Still, when I went to pick Kodi up, I PROMISED myself that I would not bring a puppy home if it wasn't the right puppy or if I didn't like what I saw at the breeders. (it seemed unlikely, because they had been WONDERFUL keeping me updated on his progress, lot of photos, not only of him, but the whole liter playing, socializing, exploring different surfaces and play equipment, litter box training…) So yes, there was still a small risk that I could have gotten down there and NOT brought a puppy home. But instead, it was a wonderful experience, I've become good friends with Kodi's breeder and would get another puppy from them in a heartbeat.

So I guess what I'm saying, is if you want a good puppy, don't box yourself in too much. Be willing to explore options, both in terms of distance and in terms of waiting for the right breeder to have a puppy available for you!


----------



## lfung5

check out the Delaware Valley havanese club. They have a list of breeders on there. Please make sure both parents are completely health check and the results are posted on the OFFA website….also make sure pups are in clean environment, socialized, house breaking is started and parents are shown if that's important to you…..


----------



## jillnors2

I would stay away from Payne, I just googled him and he has 7 pups for sale on puppyfind for $850-all different ages. No reputable breeder sells puppies for that price and question how many litters he has at one time. I live in PA and have never heard of him and know most the breeders around here.

My breeder is in TN.

Thanks
Jill


----------



## fjmarchese003

I purchased Lilly from William Payne in Shamong. She is happy and healthy. The vet did not have any complaints about him, nor the local groomer.


----------



## psow9421

I think that you are very correct Karen, about selecting a puppy. Although I might say that I have many people interested in my pups. I do not have a waiting list because I will not commit to letting my puppy go until I meet the potential owner in my home. For me it takes a lot more than getting a deposit to hold a puppy.


----------



## krandall

psow9421 said:


> I think that you are very correct Karen, about selecting a puppy. Although I might say that I have many people interested in my pups. I do not have a waiting list because I will not commit to letting my puppy go until I meet the potential owner in my home. For me it takes a lot more than getting a deposit to hold a puppy.


I agree with you, Pam. And I'm sure the Kings do too. They don't take deposits for exactly that reason. In the end, even if you are on their waiting list, THEY get to say whether you go home with a puppy, and which one. Ot needs to be sort of an "interview" process in both directions!


----------



## Lisa T.

*Breeders in NC*

Which breeder in NC?


----------



## krandall

Lisa T. said:


> Which breeder in NC?


Starborn Havanese.  (see Kodi's name in my sig line)


----------



## Brady's mom

William Payne uses the same phone number as Donna Roberts. (At least it was in 2013). Please do your homework. Check for a breeder who shows, fully health tests and make sure you can meet the parents! You want to see where the dogs are raised and be able to go to the home. There are a few reputable breeders in PA. Please check Delaware Valley Havanese Club. My Brady is from Woodland Havanese. He is almost 9 years old and wonderful!


----------



## HavGracie

Brady's mom said:


> William Payne uses the same phone number as Donna Roberts. (At least it was in 2013). Please do your homework. Check for a breeder who shows, fully health tests and make sure you can meet the parents! You want to see where the dogs are raised and be able to go to the home. There are a few reputable breeders in PA. Please check Delaware Valley Havanese Club. My Brady is from Woodland Havanese. He is almost 9 years old and wonderful!


Our Gracie is a Woodland Havanese, and at 3 1/2 she's wonderful, too!


----------



## MarinaGirl

So many red flags when you research William Payne in Shamong. I would look elsewhere.


----------

